# Posting Towns of interest on Civil Service Exam



## bean6180 (May 17, 2007)

Afternoon,

Quick question from a newbie. I'm taking the exam on Saturday with intent on being hired by Boston PD. I don't yet live in Boston (I know about all the residency issues.)

Here's my question: I was told that I must list my home town as my first choice of reported towns on the exam. True? Not True? It sounds like a strange question, but the two who told me are both officers.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## T4567 (Jan 26, 2003)

You should because that is the town you have your residency in. That way you will be ahead of non-residents on the list. As for Boston you will listed as non-resident and they will have to go through vets & residents before they call you.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

It is recommended that you list a residency preference but it is not required. You can waive the residency preference in order to pick another city. So instead of picking 1 residency and 3 alternates, you just pick 4 cities of your choice. Good luck


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

In other words don't waste your time.


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

Macop said:


> In other words don't waste your time.


Well put.


----------



## redsox03 (Jan 6, 2007)

He might be ok, didn't boston use the entire 05 list?


----------



## tkmn204 (Nov 21, 2006)

How about if your home town is not CS?


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I just moved, so I don't have residency preference anywhere. Kind of sucks but I'm hoping for the best anyway...


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

heres a question... I've lived in worcester almost my entire life.... I moved out of the city 2 years ago and then recently moved back this year. However, I havent lived back in the city for the entire 06 calender year. Is it safe to assume that I wont be able to claim residency in the city even though I've lived here almost my entire life?


----------



## MPDReserve (Jan 14, 2007)

I would say it is safe to say that night. The rule for residency preference is that you have to live in the town you are claiming for one full year prior to the testing date.


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

If you lived in Worcester on May 18th 2006 until May 19th 2007 then you can claim residency. Otherwise, you can't.


----------

